
Show HN: How much is my life costing now - korynunn
http://howmuchismylifecosting.now.sh
======
contingencies
Grammar nazi / random tip: "how much does my life cost?" would be a better
title.

Overuse of the present continuous "is ... (something)ing", particularly with a
postfix "now" is a hallmark of Indian English.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_English](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_English)

~~~
korynunn
You already know what your life costs (per year). What your life is costing in
real time is the interesting bit.

PS: I'm the most Anglo-Saxon Aussie you've seen, I just wanted to make use of
the 'now.sh' domain.

------
gitgud
Wow, you can literally see your time being spent at sub second resolution...

I feel like my life is comparable to cloud hosting

~~~
gargarplex
>I feel like my life is comparable to cloud hosting

There are some philosophies that suggest this is no accident.

~~~
cityzen
What are you talking about?

~~~
gargarplex
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulation_hypothesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulation_hypothesis)

------
ivm
Nice, I made a similar thing last year. It's a browser extension that counts
the time you spend on distracting sites and shows how much money you could
make if you were working instead:

[https://qotoqot.com/sloth-worth/](https://qotoqot.com/sloth-worth/)

------
cheez
This is actually how I decide whether someone is worth paying to do something
for me.

------
korynunn
Source is open by the way: howmuchismylifecosting.now.sh/_src

~~~
craftyguy
Awesome! How is it licensed?

~~~
korynunn
This site isn't, but everything it's built on is MIT, have a look, there's not
a lot to or.

------
korynunn
My car has cost me $29 today sitting in the garage :|

~~~
beatgammit
Wait, your car costs $10k/year?

~~~
throwaway2016a
If op has a 5 year loan on a $40,000 car + taxes + insurance + repairs... that
sounds about right.

~~~
fyfy18
I'd assume after the 5 years you still have the car, or at least sell it for
something rather than scrap.

~~~
korynunn
This is a great bit of insight that most don't get. I'll be making a total
cost of ownership site soon to show how all of these details affect true cost
of a car.

~~~
MandieD
My husband and I did some of those calculations when we were considering my
next car seven years ago.

Result: I ended up not considering anything less than three years old, and am
still the content owner of an off-lease diesel 2008 Ford Focus Turnier
(station wagon), about to have a new timing belt put in. My cost per kilometer
would have been lower had I been confident in my manual shift driving
capabilities (at the time, no; now, yes) and had eschewed luxuries like
leather seats and the larger engine.

Cost per km over the past seven years: 0.334 EUR Average cost per year (not
considering that I've dropped my driving from over 20T to under 8T km/yr):
5826 EUR

But I've not looked at it from an inventory perspective; it does spend an
awful lot of time sitting in our garage ever since I switched offices and now
carpool with a colleague who loves driving his BMW and is delighted that I
give him 10 EUR/wk for gas and peer-pressure him into leaving for work at 7am
:)

------
davidhbolton
Tried to access this at work. It's blocked because of malware. opendns. com
(spaces included in link deliberately). Caveat browser...

------
sova
Damn all these heart beats are costing a fortune

------
utopcell
Nicely done :-)

